# Pee baby help



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Below is a photo of the pee baby I got on clearance. He is very large, as you can see by the bucky skulls next to him. He has a manual pump on the back. I was thinking of putting a wiper pump , in place of the manual trigger. How can I get him not to pee on people for about 5 seconds after they approach him. Yes, he will have red pee:googly:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My Kids don't like this one....go figure!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OMG! That's great!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm thinking motion sensor hack with some kind of timer... let me think.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

For the timer you could hack a fogger timer maybe.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You need a two-stage timer. The first one (T1) starts timing when the sensor detects a victim and opens the trigger to the second timer (T2). When T1 runs out, T2 is triggered and it begins timing. T2 controls power to the pump. The pump shuts off when T2 runs out. If you need more details or a circuit drawing, let me know. BTW, that is one uuugly baby!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Now THAT is a fun toy! Where did he come from? I want one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You could use a washer solenoid.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just remembered this timer - it looks as if it will do what you need for a low price. Check the specs on the cascading timer board.
http://www.simplecircuitboards.com/Timer Boards.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know anything about circuitry, but I do want to emphesize that many guests will not like this "pee" staining their clothes. 

BTW That doll is GREAT!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My guest will be drunk and will probably pee on themselves, so it is not a big deal...I live in Vegas baby,

The cost on these is outrageous. This one list at 1700.00 but was on sell for 999.00 and then blowout clearance for 150.00. You can get it without the pee for 350.00 but if it has a birth certificate 650.00.... I paid the 150 at buycostumes. I think that is still to much, but what the heck...
So, is everyone thinking about casting the neighbors kid and selling ugly foam babies?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Otaku, that looks to be the ticket. How do you know all this stuff?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's just a matter of thinking about what needs to happen to get the desired result. You need a way to trigger a pump, but not for a few seconds after the sensor detects someone, and the pump needs to stay on for a prescribed time period. So a dual-timer device with a delay-before-on feature is what you want. You could build one pretty easily, but the SimpleCircuits guy has one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Not to be a "Debbie Downer" but the red pee might not go over well with people.
I plan on building a spitting toilet and it's going to be pretty much the same thing.
However, I'm worried that someone is going to come through my haunt with an expensive costume on or something and if it were to get stained I wouldn't want to be responsible for it!
Just my 2 cents.

Oh, and that's the creepiest baby I've ever seen.
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with FYF, staining clothes, bad.
You could have a red light come on when you pee device is activated?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

TS, what did you have in mind for the sensor?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Whatever you suggest, Otaku 
Also on the pump.... what would I do electronically to to convert a truck lift pump or pusher(fuel Pump) to work with this system. I purchased a system 5 years ago for my diesel truck and never got around to putting it on (Still in the box). Well I was going to do it this week but I found a better newer system. Since the old ones cost me about 400 bucks, I was hoping I could use them for something... or am I way off base here.
If the pumps need oil running through them, then I would just have the babies pee vegetable oil. 

Please read the post at the top of this page about getting peed on 
Don't worry , I will have a warning sign.... my guest know me....:devil: 

My parties have settled down. Years ago I actually had 5 cop cars, a patty wagon and a helicopter show up for one. The cops made me walk up and down the neighborhood picking up beer cans. I actually hired security guards for that one (Didn't work). 
Oh yeah, I used to be a cop, still certified...didn't like making people pour their beer out and now I just went back to teaching High school art (ceramics, design crafts and Art Metals) and make my money doing adult fitness.

I know nothing of electronics, that is why I have such high respect for people like Otaku. Also,you folks doing all the animated stuff. You guys amaze me (Even if you like to work with a Boa).
And people like Dave of The Dead, are absolute and complete geniuses. I sit in aw looking at their creativity. Just about everyone on this site amazes me. You are truly artist and scientist (possibly mad). You spend your year for one night. That one night will give people a memory of a lifetime. Someday, fifty years from now someone will say, you remember that crazy old man (woman) who lived down the street who did all the cool Halloween stuff, whatever happened to him. Memories of a lifetime, now that is good stuff.

Soap box is now over....so what are your thoughts on the lift pump?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you really want to soak them, well, simple.









Connect you water line (hose) to the inlet and whatever you would like to connect to the outlet.
Wire a switch (single pole light switch) to your terminals (make sure to protect the wiring).Every time you flip the switch, water will spray.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Does this mean that Wetticy Betticy is out?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey is that chuckies kid-----i new there would be a chucky 3


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i've seen that baby online...should be fun! Good luck with the timer cause that effect would startle me so bad!


----------

